# ➡️  Collegamenti / Enlaces + Risorse / Recursos + Warning



## Silvia10975

No está permitido publicar archivos de audio, vídeo o enlaces sin obtener el permiso previo por parte de un moderador.
En el hilo deberá aparecer de manera específica cuál moderador ha examinado y aprobado la petición.
Cualquier archivo o enlace que no resulte aprobado será retirado.
No estará permitido volver a publicar archivos o enlaces borrados por no ser previamente aprobados. Por favor, pregunte antes.

Non è possibile postare audio, video file oppure link se non previo richiesta e approvazione di un moderatore.
Dovrà essere specificato nel thread quale moderatore ha visionato e approvato la richiesta.
Ogni file o link che non sia stato approvato come specificato verrà rimosso.
Non sarà più concesso il permesso di postare file o link che siano stati cancellati poiché non preventivamente approvati.
Per favore, chiedete prima di postare.


----------



## Silvia10975

Estas definiciones han sido adaptadas del diccionario francés Collins-Roberts:
Queste definizioni sono adattate dal dizionario francese Collins-Robert:
 
 - la expresión no forma parte del lenguaje estándar, es utilizada en contextos informales por personas de diversos grados de instrucción, pero no se utilizaría en ensayos o cartas formales, o en el caso de que, quien habla, quiera causar una buena impresión.
l’espressione non fa parte del linguaggio standard, è usata da persone di ogni grado e istruzione in un contesto non formale, ma non sarebbe utilizzata in un componimento o in una lettera formali, o nel caso in cui chi parla intenda fare bella figura.

  - la expresión es utilizada por una parte de los hablantes nativos, en contextos evidentemente informales. Este tipo de palabras tienen que ser empleadas con mucho cuidado por aquellos hablantes no nativos.
l’espressione è usata da una parte, ma non da tutti i madrelingua, in situazioni decisamente non formali. Questo tipo di parole dovrebbero essere utilizzate con grande attenzione dai non madrelingua. 

   - significa '¡Peligro!' Estas palabras pueden resultar ofensivas en cualquier situación y tienen que ser evitadas por los hablantes no nativos.
significa 'Pericolo!' Queste parole possono risultare offensive in qualsiasi situazione e devono pertanto essere evitate dai non madrelingua.


----------



## Angel.Aura

>> *TASTIERA VIRTUALE*<<


*Quattro modi per scrivere gli accenti*​ 


Usa ALT + una combinazione numerica da digitare sul tastierino numerico a destra della tua tastiera (non funziona sui portatili)
Installa la Tastiera Internazionale
Utenti Apple-Mac
Per tutti quanti

 *1.* Si riferisce ai codici ASCII.      
Funziona tenendo premuto il tasto ALT della tua tastiera mentre digiti il codice numerico corrispondente al carattere che vuoi ottenere. 

à      ALT + 133
À     ALT + 0192

è   ALT + 138
È    ALT +  0200
é    ALT + 130
É    ALT + 144

ì    ALT + 141

ò   ALT + 149

ù    ALT + 151
Ù    ALT + 0217

*
2.*  La Tastiera Internazionale è un’opzione di Windows che permette un accesso facilitato per gli accenti in lingua straniera. Funziona con la maggior parte dei programmi in ambiente Windows.
Per installare la Tastiera Internazionale in Windows XP:
_Start_ -- > _pannello di controllo_ --> _Opzioni internazionali e della lingua_ --> fare clic sulla scheda _Lingue_ --> _Servizi di testo e lingue di input_ --> _Dettagli_.
Nella sezione _Servizi Installati_ vedrai la lista delle lingue/tastiere già installate. 
Clicca su _Aggiungi_ per aprire la finestra di dialogo _Aggiungi lingua di input_.
Seleziona _Italiano_ dal primo menu a tendina
Seleziona _Layout di tastiera/Metodo di input (IME)_ Italiano (142) per attivare.
Clicca su _Ok_ e _applica_ le modifiche.
Ora la tua tastiera è correttamente configurata per gli accenti in Italiano.
(Qui c’è la pagina di supporto per utenti Microsoft).

*
3. *Gli accenti per il sistema      operativo Mac sono molto semplici: 

Sulle tastiere Apple recenti le cinque vocali gravi* à è ì ò ù* e la _e_ acuta *é* sono direttamente presenti sulla tastiera.

Per comporre qualsiasi combinazione di accento e vocale, sia maiuscola che minuscola, in Mac OS X:

accento acuto - premere option --> 8, rilasciare i tasti, premere la vocale voluta
accento grave - premere option --> 9, rilasciare i tasti, premere la vocale voluta
*
4.* Per tutti quanti, indipendentemente dal sistema operativo e dallo strumento (computer fisso o portatile che sia). Non necessita di installazione, serve solamente la connessione a internet (utile anche per visualizzare questo messaggio).


Comporre il vostro testo qui  http://www.lexilogos.com/clavier/latin_alphabet.htm oppure qui http://italian.typeit.org/
fare un _copia e incolla_ del testo digitato.

(grazie Armando e Rye)


----------



## Angel.Aura

>> *TECLADO EN LÍNEA*<<

​ *¿Cómo escribir acentos y signos en PC, Mac y GNU/Linux?
*Á, á, É, é, Í, í, Ó, ó, Ú, ú, Ü, ü, Ñ, ñ, ¡ (signo de apertura de exclamación), ¿ (signo de apertura apertura de interrogación )

*PC*Tenemos dos opciones: usando el "international US keyboard" o el código ASCII.​*INTERNATIONAL US KEYBOARD*
(Se necesita instalación, puedes ver los detalles al final de la lista)' (apóstrofo) + e/u/i/o/a →* é/ú/í/ó/á*
" (comillas) + u →* ü*
*~ *(tilde) + n →* ñ*
ALT  + / →* ¿*
ALT + 1 → *¡*
ALT + 5 → *€*​Para acento en mayúsculas deberás teclear SHIFT mientras escribes la letra en la que deseas poner el acento, siguiendo el procedimiento anterior.

- Para instalar este sistema, puedes ir a las siguientes páginas:
http://support.microsoft.com/default...6560&sd=tech#2
http://www.starr.net/is/type/kbh.html#change


*ASCII CODES*Alt + 0193 → *Á*
Alt + 0201/144 → *É *
Alt + 0205 → *Í*
Alt + 0211 → *Ó*
Alt + 0218 → *Ú*
Alt + 0220/154 → *Ü*
Alt + 0209/165 → *Ñ*
Alt + 0225/ 160 → *á*
Alt + 0233/130 → *é*
Alt + 0237/161 → *í *
Alt + 0243/162 → *ó*
Alt + 0250/163 → *ú*
Alt + 0252/129 → *ü*
Alt + 0241/164 → *ñ*
Alt + 0191/168 → *¿ *
Alt + 0161/173 → *¡ *
Alt + 0128 → *€*
Alt + 126 → *~*
​Lista completa de códigos Alt + Número:
http://www.starr.net/is/type/altnum.htm
http://www.lookuptables.com/

*Macintosh*
Teclea ALT + e, y después la vocal a la que deseas poner tilde

Ejemplo:ALT + e, luego “o” → *ó/Ó*
ALT + n, y luego “n” → *ñ/Ñ*
ALT + u, y luego “u” → *ü/Ü*
ALT + 1 → *¡*
ALT + Shift + ? → *¿*
Shift + ALT + 2 → *€*​Lista completa de acentos y símbolos extranjeros para Mac:
http://tlt.its.psu.edu/suggestions/i...s/codemac.html


*GNU/Linux
*Alt Gr + ; y luego a/e/i/o/u → *á/é/í/ó/ú*
Alt Gr + [ y después u → *ü*
Alt Gr + ] y después “n” → *ñ*
Alt Gr + Shift + 1 → *¡*
Alt Gr + Shift + - → *¿*​Lista completa de combinaciones:
http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Accented_Characters



*PARA TODO EL MUNDO*

Otro método para poner acentos/tildes en español:

http://spanish.typeit.org/
 http://www.lexilogos.com/clavier/latin_alphabet.htm


----------



## Angel.Aura

* **************************

 ---> Risorse - Recursos <--- 

**************************
*
Strumenti utili, dizionari e glossari.
Herramientas útiles, diccionarios y glosarios.​http://dizionari.corriere.it/diziona...lo/index.shtml  - dizionario
http://dizionari.hoepli.it/dizionario_italiano-spagnolo.aspx?idD=4 - dizionario Italiano-Spagnolo
http://dizionari.hoepli.it/dizionario_spagnolo-italiano.aspx?idD=5 - diccionario Español-Italiano
http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_spagnolo/ - italiano-spagnolo e viceversa
http://it.dicios.com/esit/ - dizionario
http://es.freelang.net/enlinea/italiano.php - dizionario
http://www.supportolegale.org/?q=node/1299 - legale
http://www.stars21.com/dictionary/Spanish-Italian_dictionary.html - dizionario
http://www.eionet.europa.eu/gemet/ - multilingue tematico
http://www.frasi.net/dizionari/spagnolo-italiano/default.asp - dizionario
http://www.sapere.it/gr/DictionarySearchServlet?DS_action=Init - dizionario
www.diccionarios.com - monolingue spagnolo
http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org/ - dialetti (jergas en todo el *mundo hispano*, con buscador, o por países)​Per favore, segnalateci nuove risorse da aggiungere a questo elenco mandando un messaggio privato a un moderatore di questo Forum oppure usando il triangolino rosso in alto a destra di questo messaggio. Grazie!

Por favor, señalen nuevos recursos para añadir a este listado enviando un mensaje privado a un moderador de este Forum o utilizando el triangulito rojo en la parte superior de este mensaje. iGracias!


----------

